# Mediafire



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Stop using it as a host........

Its horrible!

That is all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

Why?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to off topic as it's not about android or the nexus


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Request desktop site and it works fine. Sigh...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

holytimes said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


the redirects, being asked to register every other dl. Having to authenticate, the constant failed downloads. Compared to the other options that host files I don't see why anyone uses it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

